# I NEED HELP!!! About Making Toilet Bomb!!!



## szeyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm try to make my toilet bomb become more freezing, but I don't know how. I've watched a lost of "How to..." in Youtube, Website,... but it still doesn't work for me. My bomb, when I throw into the water, it just have a little bit fizz not like other, they float and super fizz. 

I also use the same ingredient like everyone use:
- 1 cup of baking soda 
- 1/2 cup of citrit acid 
- spaye water 
- food color 
- 2 tbs of essentail oil (with use for food) 

The result are really bath  :headbanging:

Can anybody help me plzzzzz! I really want to make and sell them soon before christmas eve to earn some money for my little trip 

Thank you!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2017)

Put some TNT in there -- that ought to blow it up


----------



## szeyan (Nov 2, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Put some TNT in there -- that ought to blow it up



Thank for you help,  but what is TNT you said about?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 2, 2017)

szeyan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm try to make my toilet bomb become more freezing, but I don't know how. I've watched a lost of "How to..." in Youtube, Website,... but it still doesn't work for me. My bomb, when I throw into the water, it just have a little bit fizz not like other, they float and super fizz.
> 
> ...


 
May I ask where are you from?

your baking soda to ratio is ok. If you want to sell them you should NOT use food color. If you want them to fizz more with bubbles you need to add sls, or slsa. If you use fragrance instead of essential oil, it might float better.

And I am guessing you meant BATH bomb, not "toilet" bomb.

And Carabou is probably just joking with you.


----------



## szeyan (Nov 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> May I ask where are you from?
> 
> your baking soda to ratio is ok. If you want to sell them you should NOT use food color. If you want them to fizz more with bubbles you need to add sls, or slsa. If you use fragrance instead of essential oil, it might float better.
> 
> ...



I'm from Vietnam.  In here not much people have bath tub so that's why I'm making Toilet bomb to sell first. If it good I will update to make shower bomb. 

Thank you!


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 2, 2017)

I think I have an idea of the product you want to make now. Do you have a link of the recipe you’re starting with (just to make sure I’m understanding correctly)?

If you are doing what I think you’re doing then I’m not sure what kind of colorant I’d prefer, but I’d like to make sure we’re on the same page first.


----------



## szeyan (Nov 2, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I think I have an idea of the product you want to make now. Do you have a link of the recipe you’re starting with (just to make sure I’m understanding correctly)?
> 
> If you are doing what I think you’re doing then I’m not sure what kind of colorant I’d prefer, but I’d like to make sure we’re on the same page first.



Yes..
I watch many tips to show how to make bath bomb in youtube
example: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW1JAll21pI[/ame]


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 2, 2017)

Like SunRise mentioned you will probably need SLS or SLSA for the foam and fizz it sounds like you want.

Sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) and sodium laurul sulfoacetate (SLSA) are synthetic detergents (syndets) that cause the foaming in many bath bombs as well in most commercial soaps. You have the right ratio for a good fizz but it won’t be a lasting, large foam. 

An alternative to using food coloring would be micas. This video uses mica to color the bath bombs. Mica can be a better choice for selling. Food coloring can stain skin but cosmetic grade mica is much easier to wash off. The only problem is that mica will stick to everything if given the chance, an emulsifier like polysorbate 80 will help with that. 

Before selling you should also make sure to check what the law says about labeling. The EU is very strict on their cosmetic laws and the US is very lax by comparison. Just make sure you know what regulations you need to follow before you start out.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 2, 2017)

hi, are you trying to copy this product?

https://www.mom4real.com/3-ingredient-homemade-toilet-cleaning-bombs/

http://thecoconutmama.com/toilet-bombs/

the bomb which cleanses toilet bowl? 
If so, don't use any colors, or food coloring. Who knows, it might stains the toilet bowl, and you end up have to BRUSH hard to get it off. But one color is probably good, BLUE like the commercial toilet tablet, to make bowl look white.  But it did not specify what type of " color ingredients " it is. I suspect it's not food coloring. 

https://www.google.com/patents/WO2002056728A1?cl=en
Normally we suggest test your product for a year, ( soap and other body product ); but since it's for toilet bowl, the test time could be shortened, I think. Just don't put TNT, it's explosive. Haha!!!

And about shower bomb, you can Google "shower fizzy recipe", there's a ton of it!


----------



## szeyan (Nov 2, 2017)

Haha i knew what is TNT after research. )

Many thanks for your link.

I know I could be obstinate, if I still want to add color into the toilet bomb, so, any help for that case ???


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 2, 2017)

http://www.toilet-blue.com/


----------



## toxikon (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow, never heard of a toilet bomb. So it's basically a mini bath bomb you'd drop into your toilet to clean it? 

What advantage would it have over using a spray-on product with bleach? I'm not sure if there are ingredients you could use in a bath bomb to whiten porcelain or act as an anti-bacterial agent. Hmmmm...


----------



## artemis (Nov 2, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Wow, never heard of a toilet bomb. So it's basically a mini bath bomb you'd drop into your toilet to clean it?
> 
> What advantage would it have over using a spray-on product with bleach? I'm not sure if there are ingredients you could use in a bath bomb to whiten porcelain or act as an anti-bacterial agent. Hmmmm...



Ok. So I saw the "Wellness Mama" post and it sounded amusing and potentially helpful at the same time. They didn't do anything for maintaining the cleanliness of the bowl. However, we added a fair amount of fragrance to them and they scented the air of the bathroom.  They were fun for the kids, and when my son thought the room needed freshening, he could drop one in. I had the boys help me make them. We made them small-- much smaller than most bath bombs. Interesting thought to add actual cleaning products to it. I'll have to ponder that a bit.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 2, 2017)

What if you included Oxy Clean with Bleach as an ingredient? You'd want to use gloves when making them, I think.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Nov 2, 2017)

The potato salad solution, again.

I don't know what order you're using to combine ingredients.  If you're adding all the dry ingredients and then spraying & adding EO you might be getting some "bowl fizz, taking way from the final fizz. 

ry adding the citric acid last.  After you've prepared the baking soda/water/eo to the correct consistency add the citric acid and use only enough water after to obtain the consistency again.

Best of luck!


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 2, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Wow, never heard of a toilet bomb. So it's basically a mini bath bomb you'd drop into your toilet to clean it?
> 
> What advantage would it have over using a spray-on product with bleach? I'm not sure if there are ingredients you could use in a bath bomb to whiten porcelain or act as an anti-bacterial agent. Hmmmm...



Yes. The advantage is, after you drop it in, and it does its thing, all you have to do is flush, and viola, clean toilet. 

I use the recipe out of Holly Port's book, Make it Fizz. It uses vinegar, I believe hydrogen peroxide and shouldn't be used on the skin. 
Once I get home, and if I can remember, I can post my tweaked recipe.

Here's a link to a recipe I found that is very similar to the one I have used in the past. 

https://prettyprovidence.com/diy-toilet-cleaning-fizzies/

ETA: I would avoid putting them in a sealed glass jar. I've put them just in baggies, and they expanded so much, I have no idea what would happen if they were in a glass jar. I don't even want to think about it. *shudders*


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 8, 2017)

dixiedragon, that is so clever!

szeyan I figure you lived somewhere else because you did not know what TNT was!   ha ha.  I figure you do not want your toilet to explode.

But I thought you were looking for bath bomb, not toilet bomb, so now I learn something new!

I also saw this thread at the bottom:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32993


----------



## artemis (Nov 10, 2017)

I just made a batch in which I used a favorite cleaning spray in place of the water plus some FO. We'll see if it helps the toilet stay clean longer. Knowing my boys, they'll probably use a few each week.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 10, 2017)

If you are on Facebook there is a group called Moon Cake Cult https://www.facebook.com/groups/571871349604019/?ref=bookmarks. In their files they have a recipe for Toilet bombs. You will have to apply to join the group. I have made them and they are kinda fun


----------

